# Battery Life on Liberty 3 v2.0



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

So I just flashed this ROM last night and while I love it, the battery life stinks. After two hours drained down to about 57% then I rebooted it and it went from there to 26%. I'm thinking I might have to do a battery reset but I've never done one. Any and all suggestions would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Recalibrate your battery. Run it all the way down, charge it all the way back up (make sure it says 100%), then boot into clockworkmod and select advanced, wipe battery stats. Or download "Battery Calibration" from the market, does the same thing as CWM...


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I noticed this morning that after having it charge all night that the battery %99.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to general. Please keep development sections for releases only.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## GCHiker (Nov 22, 2011)

Recalibrate your battery, it helps. Charge to 100% unplug and power off. Plug back in, phone will boot into battery charge mode, displaying a battery symbol with the level reading 100% with a check mark. While plugged in remove battery cover and battery. Phone will reboot into charge mode displaying empty battery symbol and a question mark. Replace battery and cover. Phone should display battery symbol, and read at 5% full, let phone charge till it reads 100%, about 5 minutes. Un plug and boot normally. Once powered up, ensure charge reads 100%, than boot into recovery, wipe battery stats, normal reboot and use till dead. This procedure helped alot, I'm running Liberty 3 v2.0 with. 901 patch and battery lasts all day.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

